# Need a name!



## Nogitsune (Apr 9, 2013)

I picked up this little cutie today! Still need a name. Any ideas?


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Boy or girl? Beautiful little one!


----------



## Nogitsune (Apr 9, 2013)

It's a lil boy. He's black with a little white belly marking.


----------



## zombiesrkewl (Nov 28, 2013)

If you want to stick with the old timey names, you could choose something like Oliver, Herbert, Leopold, Armand, etc.

If you wanted a Shakespearean name like Ferdinand, you could name him Sebastian or Alonso or Prospero. Those names are all from The Tempest, too.


----------



## Nogitsune (Apr 9, 2013)

I actually had a Sebastian for a few years. He died about a month ago.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Frumpy, Frog, Fred or Freddy, Teddy, Danny. Just a few I came up with


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I always thought Banjo was cute for any animal, haha


----------



## Nogitsune (Apr 9, 2013)

He liked Prospero. So he is Prospero.


----------

